# Licking and pecking face



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello everybody,

My Joe started lately to peck and lick my face... it is so cute and I love it. Of course I make sure I washed my make-up off.
I can feel his soft feathers and inhale his divine scent....hmmmmmm

Anybody elses tiel does this?
Can I regard it as a special bonding process?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

hehe Cupid does that, he preens my hair and eyebrows and picks at my face I assume its a good sign, a sign that im part of the "flock" and I get to be preened as well lol


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes, Joe preens my hair too and then also nibbles on and in and arround my ear... it is sooooooo cute, gives me tingles too hahahaha


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

Munchkin does this too. She likes to go after freckles. She thinks I'm dirty and she's being a good bird by cleaning it off for me. It's cute at first, but sometimes she's a little too persistent  The other day I was laying down watching tv,when suddenly she jumped onto my head, walked so she was standing in the middle of my forehead, looked down staring me in the eye, then began pecking at the side of my nose :wacko: crazy little thing.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Yeah, that goes on here too. I love it! Feels so cute. Except when Mica wants to removed my mascera. I guess that's not good. :wacko:

I hope they still do this as they get older. I love the contact time with them. I never got this from my budgies and that has always made me feel bad and left out of their life. They were pet shop birds and wild and the closest we ever got was my boy will sit on my finger as long as I don't move. So I'm getting a lot of satisfaction from the tiels.


----------

